# RR: 25a. Wagner: Das Rheingold



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Solti (cond.), Flagstad, London, Kmentt, Wachter, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1958)










2.	Karajan (cond.), Fischer-Dieskau, Donath, Moser, Kerns, Talvela, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin Deutsche Oper Chorus	(1967)










3.	Levine (cond.), Morris, Ludwig, Moll, Zednik, Rootering, Jerusalem, Wlaschiha, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1988)










4.	Furtwängler (cond.), Frick, Jurinac, Greindl, Poell, Italian Radio Symphony Orchestra Rome & Chorus	(1953)










5.	Barenboim (cond.), Tomlinson, Clark, Finnie, von Kannen, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1991)










6.	Böhm (cond.), Adam, Windgassen, Neidlinger, Wohlfahrt, Talvela, Nienstedt, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1967)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Solti (cond.), Flagstad, London, Kmentt, Wachter, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1958)
2.	Karajan (cond.), Fischer-Dieskau, Donath, Moser, Kerns, Talvela, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin Deutsche Oper Chorus	(1967)
3.	Levine (cond.), Morris, Ludwig, Moll, Zednik, Rootering, Jerusalem, Wlaschiha, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1988)
4.	Furtwängler (cond.), Frick, Jurinac, Greindl, Poell, Italian Radio Symphony Orchestra Rome & Chorus	(1953)
5.	Barenboim (cond.), Tomlinson, Clark, Finnie, von Kannen, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1991)
6.	Böhm (cond.), Adam, Windgassen, Neidlinger, Wohlfahrt, Talvela, Nienstedt, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1967)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

